# Algae Help!



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

What kind of algae is this & how do I rid myself of it? It is filament like and is growing on the plants (as you can see)...

Tank Specs:

* 10 gal. w/ Pressurized CO2
* Originally 40w, just upgraded to 80
* ADA Aquasoil, rather newly filled (5 days ago)
* Been dosing some micro 1/16 a teaspoon every 3-4 days and about 1 ml every 3-4 days of NPK mix
* PH Approx 6.5 (maybe lower, but don't have any fish, etc); KH Approx 2-3
* Have done 2 water changes since flooding 5-6 days ago
* Only plant currently is HC
* Dosing 2 ML Excel daily










Also, can moonlight LEDs create algae?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Try shutting off the filter and using a transfer pipet (or sm. turkey baster) to add your 2mL of Excel right to the base of your HC stems. Remember to turn the filter back on.

If that's out, add your Excel at lights-off (it's photosensitive, you'll add a little to its half life).

If none of your plants are bryophytes (moss, liverworts etc.), up dosage to ~3mL/day for a few days.

If the algae is Cladophora, having unstable CO2 will encourage it. At 80W, you should seriously consider pressurized CO2...

Moonlight shouldn't contribute to algae growth, as long as it's pretty low wattage and blue.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I somehow forgot to mention that I do have pressurized CO2


----------



## Plant4life (Oct 17, 2008)

what you have is too much nutrients in the water and plants is not taking it in more than the amount in the the tank. My suggestion might cost you is the do R/O of half a tank. That would kill all your algae. Well at least thats how i cure mine  as far as moonlight i think it does helps algae a little. But shouldnt be the main cuase of it. You can check your nitrate leve. if its high than your plants arent cunsumming enough. So it would be a water prob.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Cool...I imagine that using Aquasoil powder loaded my water full of nutrients and other ferts when I intially filled ... I plan on doing a 50% water change with RO ever 2-3 days for the next couple of days to see how that works...thanks for the help.


----------



## killudead (Sep 29, 2008)

for all of us newbs, what is RO


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

RO Stands for reverse osmosis water it is essentially water with everything filtered out of it (or arounf 99% of everything) - that is nutrients, minerals, etc.


----------

